# XP shared folder without password.



## ech0419 (Mar 10, 2007)

I created a shared folder on one of my computer. I do not have a password on this computer.

When I try to access this folder from one of my other computer: I type "username:" "Mike"
"password:" blank..

It tells me in a prompt that blank passwords are not allowed. How can I set it so I do not need a password?

Before I wiped the system it worked fine this way...


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

Click start >
Control Panel >
Administrative Tools >
Local Security Settings >
Local Policies >
Security Options 
In right hand Pane find : - Accounts: Limit local account use of blank password to console only
Double Click , change to Disable


----------



## ech0419 (Mar 10, 2007)

That was insanely easy. Thanks, I didn't think it would be a Security Policy..


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

Your Welcome


----------

